# how to apply phc-intel on vanilla 2.6.34 ?

## yendy

As I've written in other threads I've found only kernel versions 2.6.34 work acceptable with my laptop (Samsung np-x20). And it'd be ok, but there is another problem. 

How to apply the latest undervolting module, phc-intel-0.3.2-10, to work with the vanilla-sources-2.6.34-*? (There is no genoo-sources-2.6.34 yet.)

Firstly, it's sources don't allow to 'make' when any 'vanilla' kernel is active (does it need some additional patches?). 

Secondly, this latest version of phc-intel-0.3.2-10, is not intended for higher kernel verions than 2.6.33.

Is there any workaround for these 2 issues above mentioned?

----------

